# Cover study



## kukuruczu

Hello,

Please, could somebody help me to translate correctly to polish *"cover study"*?


----------



## fragile1

Pokrycie kosztów nauki


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

I don't know what "cover study" means in English, can you provide some context?


----------



## fragile1

Amerykanska kobieta:
1. Cover Study of Ecology Letters Provides New Evidence that Oceanic Sharks have been Decimated by Industrial Fisheries;
2.Does financial aid cover study abroad expenses?;

and please, write what you think it means like?


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

Okay, on the first one, I googled the reference and what it actual says in the article is:
"The cover story of the February ..."  The headline of "cover study" is really an uncommon way to say "cover story," at least in everyday American English.  And "cover story" is just the story that was featured on the cover of the magazine/journal, in this case _Ecology Letters_.

On the second example, in English it could also be said as "Does the financial aid include the study abroad expenses."  So the verb is "to cover" (or "to include") and "study abroad expenses" probably the direct object.  

Now I need someone who knows Polish better than I, to help translate this into Polish.


----------



## fragile1

Thank you for this accounting for. It is very helpful, but could you please write, what you understand as a "cover study". As I'm thinking over I try to belive, that this very "Polish-English".


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

Fragile1,
  I think you are referring to the first usage of "cover study" (Cover Study of Ecology Letters Provides New Evidence ...).  "Cover" in this case is the cover of the magazine (or in the example, the cover of _Ecology Letters_, a scientific journal).  As the cover of a magazine, "cover" is a noun.  (Really sorry I can not give some example in Polish, but I'm only in my first year of Polish classes with a limited vocabulary.)  The word "study" here refers to the research study (research paper, research article, scientific research report) that is written up in this magazine, _Ecology Letters_; that is, the study on the oceanic sharks.  In the use of "cover study of ..." the word "cover" is used as an adjective to modify the noun "study." 

Here is a real example.  Go to this page, it is a cover of a recent _Time_ magazine:  

  time.com/time/covers/0,16641,20090126,00.html
   (I haven't posted enough to put in a link, so add a www and a period in front of    time.com)

The story mentioned on the cover is about the expectations for Barack Obama term as U.S. president.   So one could say, the "Cover story of_ Time_ for January 26, provides information about ...."  I use the word "story" here because _Time_ is not a research (academic) journal, just a popular magazine.  

Does this help??

Ak


----------



## kknd

There's some problem with this word, because in some contexts it doesn't have its analog in Polish. So noun _cover_ can mean for example:
• pokrywa, pokrywka (_lid, boot, bonet [of object]_),
• okładka (_sleeve, jacket [of book]_),
• zastępstwo (_replecement, locum_ [a person]),
• sprawozdanie, relacja (_report, relation_),
• przeróbka [utwór zależny] (_rework, modification_ [of an art: songs, etc.]).

The meaning mentioned before is third (or fourth; hard to say for me) here, but there is also at least one more meaning which translation into Polish I don't know: in magazines with video games they were often called _covers_ meaning that those games were on CD/DVD included with magazine. Probably it was derived from meaning given above: that this game isn't distributed in usual way (I guess that this meaning is a variant the fourth one above—no one is making modifications here—but who knows? ).


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

kknd,

Is there a Polish word for the front page on a magazine?

Good examples,

- pokrywa - in English (USA) we use the words lid or cover for jars, pans, dishes, and other containers (boot and bonet are more British, and I think used in relation to motor vehicles)
- okładka - if this is the paper sleeve on a book (book jacket), it goes around the book's cover, so a little different.
- przeróbka [utwór zależny] - an English language example of this: copied from Wikipedia: "The Jimi Hendrix Experience began to record their cover version of Dylan's "All Along The Watchtower" on January 21, 1968, at Olympic Studios in London."

Cover can also be used like shelter, e.g.:  To seek cover during a storm.

We also use the word "covers" as a synonym for a blanket/comforter on a bed.

Zastępstwo and sprawozdanie don't work for me as "cover."  I have to look at these more.  But sprawozdanie seems to be more like "coverage" - like the extent of news coverage.  And zastępstwo, if I understand the meaning, is used as a verb, to cover for sb.  

I have a Polish dictionary that has narzuta as a synonym for cover, but there is no context.  How would you use "narzuta"?

I agree that there are lots of problems with "cover."

Ak


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Amerykańska kobieta said:


> - okładka - if this is the paper sleeve on a book (book jacket), it goes around the book's cover, so a little different.


_Okładka _can be both, the paper sleeve on a book or its hard cover; it's also the cover of a magazine, brochure etc.



Amerykańska kobieta said:


> I have a Polish dictionary that has narzuta as a synonym for cover, but there is no context.  How would you use "narzuta"?


_Narzuta _means _bedspread_, a blanket or something similar with which you cover your bed or couch during the day and which you take off before you go to sleep.


----------



## fragile1

Amerykańska kobieta,
Thank you, it helps -


----------



## mcibor

I think, that cover in "Cover Study of Ecology Letters Provides New Evidence..." can't be really translated as a word.

I would say that in Polish news it would probably sound like

Najnowsze badania... - the newest studies (latest studies). Something, that wouldn't ever be printed in English magazine 

Is there a Polish word for the front page on a magazine?
If it's a daily newspaper (like The Times) then it's - Na pierwszej stronie (on the first page)
If it's a colour magazine (like National Geographic) then it's - Na okładce (on the cover)


PS. Can Cover Study mean that it was a study that covered whole material?


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

Then maybe in Polish one would phrase it this way:

The study on the cover of Ecology Letters provides new evidence ...
The study featured on the cover of Ecology Letters provides new evidence ...

  replace "on the cover" with "na okładce" 
  not sure what to use for "study"

Here is an example of a citation of a research study/article from a Polish journal:

Legioneloza w 2006 roku. [Legionellosis in Poland in 2006]
Stypułkowska-Misiurewicz H, Pancer K.
Przeglad epidemiologiczny 2008;62(2):261-5.



What would the Polish word be for a research study like this?  It could be in any research field; e.g., medicine, biology, sociology, etc.



Ak


----------



## fragile1

I would say research study  in Polish it is "badanie naukowe" , but the meaning of those words is similar. That is strange.  "Study" coul be translated as badanie (naukowe), and research as well.


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

That is also true to for English (the quick translator I use equates "badanie naukowe" with "scientific research").  There is the actual research (doing the research in the laboratory, in the field, data analysis, etc.)  and then the outputs of the research, the papers/articles that are published in the journals (e.g. Ecology Letters and Przeglad epidemiologiczny).  "Study" is a simple way of referring to the research outputs.

Not sure if one would say:

Badanie naukowe na okładce ...
             of Ecology Letters provides new evidence ...

Ak


----------



## fragile1

"Not sure if one would say:

Badanie naukowe na okładce ...
of Ecology Letters provides new evidence ..."

no! Sounds crazy!


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

fragile1,

Oh well, crazy, not so good.  

But I did a little 'googling' and found this phrase at the ithink.pl website:

*Publikacja naukowców z UG na okładce „Science*

_Science_ is another example of a scientific journal (one of the top ten).  Does "Publikacja naukowców" mean published research (aka the published study/articles)?

Ak


----------



## fragile1

I woluld say:
"Publikacja naukowców" means "review of the scientics study" so  "scientics review" or "published study" as you wrote
awl


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

Then maybe this would be a close approximation to "cover study" in the example:

Publikacja naukowców na okładce „Ecology Letters  ...

może tak, może nie, hopefully not crazy 

Ak


----------



## mcibor

I don't think so, cause 
_
Publikacja naukowców na okładce „Ecology Letters_

really means that their article is mentioned on the cover of magazine "Ecology Letters"
And I don't think that is cover study


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

That it is mentioned on the cover, is exactly the usage.    

I googled the example 1 from fragile1's post on January 23.  One of the results from google is the pewtrust website ( Note the headline of "cover study" and the opening sentence "cover story") which has this:

*Cover Study of Ecology Letters Provides New Evidence that Oceanic Sharks have been Decimated by Industrial Fisheries*

               Contact: *Justin Kenney, 215.575.4816**, Ransom A. Myers, 902.494.1755*

Philadelphia, PA -           04/28/2004 - The cover story of the February issue of _Ecology Letters_ estimates that less than 1% of oceanic whitetip sharks-thought to have been the most common warm-water oceanic shark in the world just fifty years ago-remain in the Gulf of Mexico today.

Since I am not allowed to post urls yet, add "www3." to the beginning of this url:

interscience.wiley.com/journal/118811155/issue

I see only a small image of the cover, cannot read anything but the title, but there is definitely a shark on the cover.  I have access to this through my university, I can't tell if non-subscribers can see the cover and table of contents, which is what is on this web page.

Ak


----------



## mcibor

Yes, we can, thanks Amerykańska kobieto.

Thanks for teaching us a bit of English!


----------

